# Powcon Welder Question



## Earl (Dec 12, 2013)

I recently acquired a powcon welder.  The front panel show it as a Powcon 200 with the letters after the 200 worn off.  Looking for a manual,  I was able to find one for a powcon 200 SM.  Reading the manual, it shows a "puddle control" knob on the front panel.   My machine does not have that control.  My question is therefore  What machine do I really have?    Any help is welcomed.

Earl


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 12, 2013)

Earl.
A picture and a description of the process the welder will do will help in the correct identification of your welder.  The Pic is probably the best way to really help.

Bob


----------



## Earl (Dec 12, 2013)

There is a 3 position switch on the welder:

I  - GTAW
     SMAW

II - GMAW
     GMAW (SPRAY)


III - FCAW
      SMAW   ---same as position 1

The camera is currently dead but all of the powcon welders look the same.  Mine just doesn't have the puddle control.
I also have the separate wire feeder for this machine but that was not part of the question.

Thanks,
Earl


----------



## Earl (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for the response.  I have indeed looked behind that panel.  Nothing there,  not even a hole!  I am not so much interested in the feature,  I would just like to know which machine it is.    I can read the powcon 200 on the front panel.   The lettering following Powcon 200 is rubbed off.  The powcon 200 sm manual that I found on the net shows that "puddle control" that I don't have.   I am just curious as I cannot find any references to any other powcon 200 models on the internet.  I am happy with the machine.  I am not a talented welder,  most of my experience is about 30 years old welding with a motor/generator set doing build up on a mixer in a cement block plant that my aunt owned.   I ran across this one on CL and I couldn't resist.  The machine had about a 50 ft power cord that is at least 4 gauge wire or larger.   I replaced that with a 6 ft 8 gauge cord.  It also has a new pair of stick leads that are about 35-40 ft long.  I am considering making them into 10 footers.  I have no need to move that welder anywhere other than where it is right now.  Besides,  those short cables will be a good excuse not to move it.  It has a new 12-15 ft tweeco mig gun so I will have a little room to move around.


Earl


----------



## xalky (Dec 13, 2013)

As Franz said, It's probably the exact same welder without that particular feature.  

Don't cut your cables too short. Sometimes you have to get behind and around things and you need that extra length. After all, you can't stretch them once they're cut. )


----------



## rangerman (Dec 13, 2013)

Check this website out. 

http://www.arconweld.com/Powcon_Operator_Manuals/powcon-manuals.htm

It lists a lot of manuals for PowCon welders that were made.

I'm not sure if PowCon repair parts are still sold by any company but it seems like Lincoln now owns the official PowCon repair and parts supplier that we used to have here in San Diego.
I just happened to remember it when I drove by there about two or three months ago. 

Try calling them
ARC Products

245 30th Street
                  San Diego, CA 92154
USA                     Toll-Free: 800-770-0063
                    Local: 619-628-1022
                    Fax: 619-628-1028


I do have a PowCon 300ST and I loved welding with it before it was put into storage.


----------



## sniggler (Dec 13, 2013)

Franz,
Is the puddle control going to be the same as the arc-force adjustment i see on all the miller and lincoln inverters. At least on the miller the arc force adjustment is 1-100 (percent?) scale and on the side of the dial it is labeled fcaw (flux core arc welding) some how I find a sweet spot at 80 but I had a tech who is really good tell me when in doubt turn it all the way down for FCAW.

For stick welding i usually set it at around 60 but i will turn it down if I am getting undercut or weld something very thin.

i know your not a fan of inverters but it is how we do most of our welding for stick i would really rather have a big old dc generator type welder. 

Bob  



Franz© said:


> *DON'T cut the cables!
> Also do NOT wind them around a metal drum tightly or hang them on a small diameter hook.*
> 
> My interaction with PowCon doesn't leave me with memory of the control you mention, but I have a hunch it may have been a fine voltage adjustment.
> ...


----------



## Earl (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for all of the discussion and advise.   I do have the wire feeder, along with a couple of large rolls of wire,  1 of them is .035 flux core (E71T) and the other is .030 (AWS/SF A5.18).  I do not have a bottle yet so I will be using the flux core for the near future.   I have looked at the site with all of the powcon manuals and they are the same files that I already have.  Thanks for that link.   Way back in the days of wooden ships and iron men, (when I was doing build up on the cement mixer), that rotary welder would burn rod that was bigger than my finger!  All I had to do was strike the arc and the machine did the rest.  As far as I know, there was no duty cycle limit on the thing.   I would start on Sunday morning about 7 am and weld until about 1 or 2 in the afternoon.  The one thing that I didn't like about welding is that inside that mask, you are not aware of your surroundings.  My dad or brother would come over to bring lunch and just plain scare the crap out of me.  
I do understand the downside of shortening the stick cables but shop is very small for what I have in it.  (Grizzly G4003g lathe,  SB Heavy 10 lathe, Grizzly G0695 vertical mill, Atlas MFC horizontal mill, a steel workbench with a huge vise that I use as my press, this welder, an O/A set, bench grinder, drill press and various roll around tool boxes)  All of that stuff is in half of a 2 car garage.  The limiting factor for me is that my wife's car must fit in the garage!  I am currently desperately looking for a place for a little 4 x 10 metal cutting bandsaw.  There is just not room for a large coil of cables unless I get rid of some machines  (the atlas mill and grizzly lathe are candidates)  The welder's final resting place will be under the steel workbench.  I plan on a cable directly attached to that bench so I can just use the vise to hold the work and weld right there.  

Just for fun,  I would like to try and learn TIG welding and need a recommendation for a TIG torch to use with this machine.  Is there a gas mix that will work with both TIG and MIG?   Any and all input is welcome.  I do appreciate your sharing your experience with me.

Thanks,
Earl


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 13, 2013)

Sorry Earl, no common gas for Mig and Tig.  you will have to have at least 2 bottles.  One bottle of pure Argon, and one bottle of either straight CO2 or a mix called 75/25 or stargas.  I would also try to get a wp-17 size torch and make sure that you get a few extra tungstens and have them sharpened and ready to go because you will dip the tung and will need to either swap it out or resharpen it to get your arc back under control.  I sharpen a bunch ahead and swap them till I run out, then I stop and sharpen them all at the same time.  That helps get your points much more consistent which will translate into a more predictable arc.  Tig welding is all about patience and hand eye coordination.  It will take many many hours of practice to get really good at Tig, but once you get there you will be amazed at all the different things that you can do, and the variety of old parts that you can now salvage and prevent going into t he dumpster or scrap pile.   You should also get a few extra collets, collet bodies, and a few extra collet nose pieces as well as a variety of different size and length Alumina shielding gas cups.  Once you skill improves you might also consider a gas lens and the pyrex cups to allow you to see the weld a little better.  I guess you can tell that Tig is my favorite process because it requires a skill that borders on an art form to do well and there is no magic machine or tool that will substitute for good old daily practice to hone your skill to it's best.  I always tell my students to not give up before their miracle happens.  You will plod along and struggle till all of the sudden it makes sense and bam your welds begin to look just like that stack of dimes that any good welder can lay down effortlessly everytime.  Good luck and do not hesitate to ask any question that you may have because there are several really accomplished welders who will be thrilled to help you get going.

Bob


----------



## Earl (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info.   A cursory search on TIG torches showed me that I have a lot of research and learning to do before getting a torch.  I think maybe a CC course may be in order if I can find one.  One question I have is how to control the gas and power.   Seems to me to be some kind of controller besides a torch is needed.

Earl


----------



## Earl (Dec 13, 2013)

I am not an expert O/A craftsman but I do have experience putting panels on cars  and other "light" duty O/A welding.  I have also done a lot of brazing.  I think it is harder to control the brazing puddle than it is the welding puddle.  The brazing gets away from me much faster.   I have a better track record of things staying together in a high vibration environment when I braze.  My Dad used to laugh at me when I was a teenager.  He used to say that there was more braze on the floor than on the joint I was working on.  I think that TIG would be a challenge that I would like to try.


----------

